# Long Overdue Update for Dan's Cubing Cheat Sheet App! => New Offline Experience & Print Stylesheets (to PDF)



## dracine (Sep 7, 2019)

https://cubingcheatsheet.com

*LATEST UPDATE*

Long overdue update!

The site popularity is growing, and many of you shared meaningful feedback in the last 2 years. Thank you for your continuous engagement and sharing areas of improvements that matters to you. Let's take a look at the latest changes:

New Features & Updates
- Progressive Web App capability added (Desktop, iOS, Android) for offline experience
- CSS "Print" stylesheets updated for Print and Print to PDF capability
- Fix Color Tiles on PLL Ub Perm case images
- Code Maintenance, Updates and Performance Improvements
Note: I often make small changes to the layout. If things looks weird or does not align properly from one session to another try to delete your browsing history/cache and launch the app/site again.

Perhaps you can share with me what you would like next?


*ABOUT*

I thought sharing it with you guys. For now I would say it's for "beginner" speedcubers... This is not an exhaustive collection of algorithms yet but it will grow bigger over time.

The purpose of this site was to have the resources everyone at home needs in a single location. I wanted the content to be optimized for all screen sizes from older iPods, to my retina Macbook Pro or to our 29inch desktop monitor. The main goal was to efficiently fit as many algs as possible in one screen so that we can get rid of messy paper cheat sheets around the house! (portrait or landscape screen as well).

Enjoy!


*CHANGE LOG*

Edit 1: + Roux LSE 9 Edge Orientation cases added

Edit 2: Added couple of 3x3 patterns

Edit 3: More algs + New Domain https://cubingcheatsheet.com

Edit 4: New Content:

4-Look Last Layer (4LLL) CFOP algorithms added
(2LOLL & 2LPLL Combined Page)
38 OLL algorithms added
15 PLL algorithms added
Edit 5: New Content & Features:

3x3x3 pattern added (1)
4x4x4 patterns added (4)
5x5x5 patterns added (5)
"Pause" added in the visualization of algorithms on alg.cubing.net to help with the learning process
High level context section added to some algorithm pages
Edit 6: New Content:

CMLL algorithms added (42)
Edit 7: New Content:

4x4x4 L2C algorithms added (2)
5x5x5 L2C algorithms added (2)
6x6x6 Reduction algorithms added (8)
6x6x6 pretty patterns added (6)
Edit 8: New Content:

COLL algorithms added (42)
Edit 9: New Content:

3x3x3 VLS/WV algorithms added (27)
Edit 10: New Content:

3x3x3 Customizable COLL color neutral (CN) algorithms added (42)
3x3x3 Customizable ROUX CMLL color neutral (CN) algorithms added (42)
Edit 11: New Features & Updates:

Progressive Web App capability added (Desktop, iOS, Android) for offline experience
CSS "Print" stylesheet updated for Print and Print to PDF capability
Fix Color Tiles on PLL Ub Perm case images
Code Maintenance, Updates and Performance Improvements


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow I just got the app and it is pretty neat


----------

